# 240sx S14



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

*looking for 240sx S14 for sale*

Looking for Cheap 1997 240SX body w/o engine. If anyone know where I can purchase on directly from a private seller or from a salvage yard please replay A.S.A.P. Thanks Sam


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

Check autotrader dot com and go to the used search and request all listings for your desired model and enter stupid low prices. I think you can get the insurance auctions to show up that way.


----------

